# Tumbled tomatoes



## lyndalou (Sep 23, 2013)

I clipped this out of a newspaper some time ago. We love these as is or on a green salad.
1` Tbsp. Herbes de Provence
1    tsp. coarse sea salt or kosher salt
1/2 tsp. garlic powder

Mix together first 3 ingredients.
Wash 2 pints of grape tomatoes in cold water, shake to remove excess water, but do not let dry.

Toss tomatoes with herb mixture until tomatoes are coated. Refrigerate, uncovered, until water has evaporated for 3 hours or overnight. An herb and salt mixture will now coat the tomatoes. I toss them a few times in the first 2-3 hours they are in the refrigerator.

Serve chilled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2013)

That sounds good and they are still finger food.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2013)

I bet that would be good with Penzey's Greek seasoning, too.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 23, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I bet that would be good with Penzey's Greek seasoning, too.



or any seasoning that you like.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 30, 2013)

I made these over the weekend and we had them for supper tonight.  Omigosh!  These tomatoes were awesome.  The two of us nearly at an entire pint of tomatoes.  Thanks for sharing this wonderful recipe.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 1, 2013)

You are very welcome. I have some in the refrigerator for us to have for dinner this evening. So simple and quick to assemble and great. Glad you like them.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep, they're delicious and I bought more tomatoes today to make them again.  Yum!!!


----------

